# 1948 Sears Roebuck Motorized Bike ?



## moby60 (Dec 10, 2015)

Just bought a motorize bike. The person I bought from said it was from the 40's and thought it was purchase from Sears and Roebuck. The motor has a Sears tag on it. I check that out - it is the same motor as Briggs and Stratton 1948 model N. There is another tag that reads special number plate department of revenue Pa. I don't think this bike is home made. It has a brake and rear brake set up.Also it has a neat set up it engage the motor. If anyone know any info or what kind of bike this is I would like to know.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2015)

I want first dibbs


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2015)

99% sure it's homemade, but still pretty kool!


----------



## ChimeraCycles (Dec 10, 2015)

Soooo coool

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Dec 10, 2015)

reminds me a tad of the one I'm building


----------



## moby60 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just found out the plate on the bike is an actual plate. These plates were issued to motor type vehicle that had no serial number. So this bike might be home made. If it is home made does anybody have an idea what type of bike it was.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2015)

an Elgin? Falcon/Black hawk possibly? some kinda twin-bar mid-later 30's


----------



## whizzerguy (Feb 17, 2016)

Kind of sparse in the controls department.  Push it, kill it or hit it.  Kids had boulders touching the seats in my day.  Great example of courage.


----------

